# You can now watch A&E and History live on iOS and the web



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*You can now watch A&E and History live on iOS and the web*

A&E Networks is regularly finding ways to make its programming more widely available, particularly by having on-demand options through TV providers and its own apps. To help boost these efforts, the company's now bringing live streaming into the fold, at least with a couple of properties. As of today, viewers can now watch a real-time feed of A&E and History, via each channel's website and their applications on iOS -- no word on when, or if, the feature will head to Android....

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

LOVE Watching it on XBMC !


----------

